
China claims success with this 'reactionless' engine for space travel - hrgeek
http://www.popsci.com/emdrive-engine-space-travel-china-success
======
pmontra
Tldr: testing in space, single digit milli Newton trust, major benefit is much
lower mass for fuel.

